# Most popular forum on the board!



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone else noticed this? As of this writing the Droid 1 has 230 viewers, Droid X has 270, and the TBolt has 342.

Is the TBolt becoming THE phone for development? I dunno, but it's pretty cool to have the most attention in here.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

That's good. I find myself going back to those forums looking at progress, I can't wait until the tbolt is at that stage of development.


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

As much as I hate to say it, it probably has to do with how bad the Thunderbolt section has gotten at XDA.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think that it being the first 4G phone for Verizon has played a major roll the thundeboom that has occurred.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> I think that it being the first 4G phone for Verizon has played a major roll the thundeboom that has occurred.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


This too, of course. :grin2:


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> I think that it being the first 4G phone for Verizon has played a major roll the thundeboom that has occurred.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


And best still in my opinion. The charge and revolution have their perks and so does the Bolt, but 512ram vs, the Bolts 768 is big and whether you like Sense or not it's better than theirs.

Go see where the Thunderbolt sits as far as threads/posts at androidcentral forum main page (270k+ members - 6,363 threads, 109,351 posts in 4 months). Pretty impressive. A lot of forums are combined like the Evo, has all versions of Evo so it's hard to tell where it ranks as a single phone, but it's holding it's own.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish the xoom section would get some of that love, Then I'd really have no reason to ever go back to XDA


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"mandog202 said:


> I wish the xoom section would get some of that love, Then I'd really have no reason to ever go back to XDA


Not everyone who can afford a thunderbolt can afford a xoom, sadly. I would gladly contribute to the xoom threads.


----------



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

I have always noticed this, the thunderbolt got a huge development push when it first came out and even now. the charge and revolution don't have as big as a following from a dev standpoint.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

I think there truly is something to be said for a phone with s-off / unlocked bootloader as opposed to root only (i. e. Droid X). Alot of folks, myself included, jumped on the X in hopes of being unlocked. And thanks to people much smarter than myself, there was somewhat of customization available in spite of Moto. I do believe however that alot of folks will not make that same mistake twice....if the Bionic has a locked bootloader, it will not receive near the support simply because the SGS2 is unlocked (as far as I know).
I do not believe the Tbolt, nor any other phone, will reach the top of the mountain where the OG's throne sits, but the Bolt has potential to be the "O4G" when ril is properly merged. When that happens there will be an explosion of developement on this phone. AOSP Roms will be everywhere, which is a great thing. I only hope JRummy will bring his dev skills to the bolt, as his roms were hands down the best IMO for both the OG and the DX. Just my $.02


----------

